# daft (or perhaps very clever) bitch



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

how the fook could she drive anywhere with a car in this state?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/dorset/8572173.stm


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

lol, that happened to me before as i was coming down a slip road onto a dual carriage way, smashed my windscreen, had small bits of glass all over me, luckily i knew what was around me and i was albe to slow down safely and pull over whilst looking where i was going under the arch of the bonnet :roll: 
and as for the 'stopping for a pedestrian at a crossing' i didnt think you had to it was just courtesy to let them cross??


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

denimblue225turbo said:


> i didnt think you had to it was just courtesy to let them cross??


Unless they've stepped on it I believe; then you have to stop.

The old woman with the bonnet is quality... didn't she think to just stop and, say, push it back down and maybe, ohhhhh, drive slowly? Rhetorical question; as you were


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Seriously this is why at a certain age you should take your test again... :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Ok - so the woman needs shooting.

But so do you idiots for not knowing what you have to do at a pedestrian crossing!

WTF?


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> denimblue225turbo said:
> 
> 
> > i didnt think you had to it was just courtesy to let them cross??
> ...


Yeah thats what i thought about the crossing issue, and the bonnet issue i was only doing about 70mph on the slip road but that bit was two lanes aswell, to be honest it was my fault i hadnt closed it properly and then the wind got underneath it and bang, the third scariest thing that has ever happened to me :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

denimblue225turbo said:


> and as for the 'stopping for a pedestrian at a crossing' i didnt think you had to it was just courtesy to let them cross??


This question came up in my police driving test, the Highway Code says you should stop to allow pedestrians to cross, but you are not obliged to do so - obviously if they have already stepped onto it you must stop, I say obviously but apparently not for some of the numb nut mofos out there 

Charlie


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

you should see it in clacton on one of the main roads in as you come into town, ther is no word of a lie about 6 zebra crossings and 2 mini roundabouts within about 200 meters, i takes fucking ages to get anywhere round there, ecspecially when the school up the road kicks out, absolute nightmare.........BUT what fucking gets my goat is when people try and cross the road in busy traffic when there is a zebra crossing 20 yards away......They do get shouted at.....USE THE BLOODY CROSSING YOU NOB!!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

hooting_owl said:


> how the fook could she drive anywhere with a car in this state?
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/dorset/8572173.stm


"""no xcuse "",, exactly, no excuse for pandering to his sort of sensationalist guff, is it that these "officers " have such little ability in their own vehicles, or are they just the willing compliants of some incompetent ( driver ) chief inspector who is trying to get some kudos from his ignorant populace.
i suspect i am not the only one here who has had their bonnet fly up, unless the windscren is shattered it is a bit scary but a perfectly manageabe situation, ( i cant help remembring the incident of, i think, Latvila, who completed alost a complete special stage at near competetive speeds , with his bonnet up!, a bit of an exteme exampe,, but ) and who cannot roll a cigarette while driving , or read from a clip board, or map, or blow their nose !!! they should not be allowed on the road !!!!
dont pander to this rubish, dont be treated like an idiot by idiots !!!!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

roddy said:


> hooting_owl said:
> 
> 
> > how the fook could she drive anywhere with a car in this state?
> ...


I'm sorry, but if this woman thinks that the most sensible course of action when her bonnet flies up is to complete her journey before fixing it then her judgement is obviously so far off that she shouldn't be allowed on the road. 99% of good driving isn't about car control or handling skills... It's just a series of decisions. If this woman can't even see that lashing the bonnet down before heading to the garage is a good idea, then what other brilliant choices will she make in her car? Overtake on a blind bend? Should be ok, I saw Latvala do it once on a forest stage and he was fine...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Wouldn't catch me not giving way at a pedestrian crossing, again.


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

That is pretty funny!

For some bizarre reason I read the following line...
"Another driver was steering with his elbows while rolling a cigarette"

As

"Another driver was steering with his eyebrows while rolling a cigarette" and though WTF!!


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

almost obscuring her vision... wow, must have brilliant x-ray vision.. and the "No Excuse" team. i wonder what marketing genius came up with that one? its my fucking tax money that pays for this shit! jesus christ! :x

on a serious note :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

